# Gallery Software -Forum Open for Reply-Moderators



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

The updates continue, already found a bug in the Members Talking in Live Chat list at bottom of index page but have already run the patch to fix it. Also ordered the new Photo Gallery for install, this should take place sometime next week. What will happen is I will lock down the old Gallery and have to manually move the posts and pictures while we start the new one. I will leave it open for viewing until the process has been completed then completely remove it. In the past this news forum had been closed for replies, now that restriction has been done away with. You now can make a reply to posts in the Latest News and Updates Forum however you still will not be able to create new posts here. Last but not least we will be adding 2 new members to the moderating team here at Outbackers.com. Due to membership growth of the forum and of course camping trips etc. we need to make sure the forum is covered while members the Outbackers team are out at play.







They have already been selected and I will be releasing their names soon.

Until the next update,

Vern


----------

